# kdm verweigert Login

## Schinkencroissant

Seit gerade eben (ich habe versucht, hal mit dem laptop-Flag neu zu kompilieren) kann ich mich nicht mehr grafisch anmelden, über Konsole funktioniert die Anmeldung noch einwandfrei, wenn ich dann KDE starte, klappt das auch, aber wenn ich in kdm Benutzername und Passwort eingebe, dann wird nach einen Druck auf Enter alles schwarz und der kdm-Schirm erscheint erneut.

Da mir der Zusammenhang nicht gerade klar ist, weiß ich nicht so recht, woher das eigentliche Problem kommt, daher weiß ich nicht wirklich, wonach ich suchen muss und frage direkt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

was passiert wenn du dich bei der anmeldung vertippst bzw. offensichtlich falsch anmeldest? selber fehler?

(nur um Falsche Keymap auszuschließen)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du hal oder am besten den Rechner neu gestartet? dispatch-conf gemacht? Also zu dispatch-conf oder etc-update und dann neustart.

----------

## slick

/tmp evt. readonly oder falsche Rechte?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Beim Anmelden mit falschen Daten, passiert etwas anderes, dann bleibt er direkt auf dem Login-Bildschirm stehen und hebt die Eingabefelder nochmal hervor.

hal- und Rechnerneustart habe ich schon probiert, den Rest kucke ich mir gleich nochmal an.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Yamakuzure

Sollte das USE-Flag "consolekit" aktiviert sein, muss auch /etc/init.d/consolekit gestartet werden.

```
 * You have compiled 'kdm' with consolekit support. If you want to use kdm,

 * make sure consolekit daemon is running and started at login time

 *

 * rc-update add consolekit default && /etc/init.d/consolekit start
```

Ich hatte das mal bei mir vergessen, und es sah dann ähnlich wie bei dir aus.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke,

ich hatte PolicyKit und ConsoleKit gesetzt, um mein Netzerk-Plasmoid benutzen zu können, das zeigt mir zwar immer noch keine Netze an, aber auf einmal ging der grafische Login nicht mehr. Das lag jetzt wirklich an ConsoleKit. Das ist jetzt im Autostart und Login funktioniert wieder.

Jetzt gerade beim Tippen fällt mir auf, das ich Policykit auch nur als Flag gesetzt habe und nichts mit dem Autostart geändert habe, vielleicht bringt mich das ja mit meinem WLAN weiter.

Immerhin klappt das Einloggen wieder so, wie es sollte,

vielen Dank,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

